# Moving without kids



## Irish_nz (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi there,

Has anyone made the move without their children, ours are 22 and 19, eldest is living on their own but youngest is at Uni in Liverpool.
We have the job and our visa's but hate though of leaving kids behind!!!

Thanks in advance...


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Irish_nz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Has anyone made the move without their children, ours are 22 and 19, eldest is living on their own but youngest is at Uni in Liverpool.
> We have the job and our visa's but hate though of leaving kids behind!!!
> ...


Yes - we brought one with us and left one behind. I still miss the eldest, but it was his choice to stay. 

Just a thought - did you put the youngest on your application? Both of mine were given residents visas as 'dependents', because they were still at college at the time we applied. So even the eldest has the opportunity to come over now if he wants to.


----------



## Grayburg (Sep 13, 2013)

If your kids don't have girlfriends then I would strongly encourage they come over and check out NZ with you. Once they meet someone they are attracted to it becomes a game changer for them moving. If they met someone in NZ most likely they will suddenly love it and decide to stay. If they meet someone in UK then it is unlikely they will ever settle in NZ as it becomes a joint decision dependant on their partner.


----------

